# Pirates of the Caribean: Dead mans Chest



## Lalli (Jul 5, 2006)

Who going to see this?! im going on thursday to the first show cant wait! i love Johnny Depp


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm soo watching it. It looks good and I loved the first movie. :mateylus Orlando AND Johnny in the same movie!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 5, 2006)

I know!!!! i cant wait to see it


----------



## Shawna (Jul 5, 2006)

Please post as soon as you see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My son is begging me to take him because he loves the first movie so much, but my hubby is saying it will scare him.  I figure if the zombie pirates of the first one didn't scare him, this one shouldn't.  I would love opinions from someone who has seen it though.


----------



## CuteEpy2112 (Jul 7, 2006)

im sooo excited t ogo see it


----------



## MACActress (Jul 7, 2006)

Im seeing it tonight =D I checked online this morning, and the 7 o clock shows were already sold out! Im thinking of making a shirt of something just for it =P


----------



## Catgut (Jul 9, 2006)

I didnt think it was as great as the first one. I think they tried to do too much with the story line that some parts didnt make sense at all. There were a few funny moments but I thought there were a couple lines that were wasted in that it went completely over Jack Sparrow's head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the ending was pretty crappy though - it was obviously set up for a third movie, but after it dragged on for so long, I was wondering how they're going to tie it all up in the end... and it was just disappointing how they did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Orlando Bloom is soooooooo gorgeous though, it was worth watching just for him!


----------



## MACActress (Jul 9, 2006)

For Shawna: 
Imo it was a lot scarier than the first one =/ Or at least a lot grosser, all of the barnacle-ness and what not. It's very exciting though =) But there was a good bit more gore than the first movie.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 9, 2006)

I loved it better than the first one. Johnny Depp is so funny I couldn't stop laughing he's brilliant.
I hated the ending because now I have to wait a year to see what happens.


----------



## elyse (Jul 15, 2006)

i'm catching the show in 14 hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  johnny!


----------



## ccarp001 (Jul 15, 2006)

i went to see it and it was AWESOME!!! johnny depp and orlando bloom are incredibly hot!! definitely a must-see!!


----------



## bebs (Jul 15, 2006)

I went to go see this a few days ago.. its a great movie.. I plan on going to see it again with some friends

for kids.. my brothers kids went with me as well as my little brother so from 6 to 14, they all loved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though in a few parts my little neice (the 6 year old) was holding my hand and covering her eyes with it cause it apprently was a bit odd and scary to her in some parts. hope that helps


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 16, 2006)

Gawd i cant wait we are going to go see this movie TOMORROW!!!! woo hoo


----------



## mac_goddess (Jul 16, 2006)

My kids loved this movie, as did I.  I adore Orlando Bloom, and would entertain premarital adulterous thoughts to be with something that fine.  lol-1

It was darker then the first one, but my kids, 1 & 2 grades still loved it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 16, 2006)

I love love loved IT! .. Im going to see it a second time in hollywood this week at the El Capitan and I cant wait!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jul 16, 2006)

I loved it too, I've been in love with Johnny Depp for years so anything with him in it is great!
I heard that there was something after the credits but I didn't stay, anyone know what it was?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 16, 2006)

yeah . the crazy island people. the ones who though sparrow was a god and were going to burn him. well IT just shows them worshiping the dog.. they didnt eat it. thank goodness.


----------



## Katura (Jul 20, 2006)

Depp is gorgeous.

I have a new thing for guys in eeliner I think...yum.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 20, 2006)

johnny & orlando = YUM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was a bit disappointed with the movie tho.. it wasn't as good as i thought it would be... the storyline was a bit muddled.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still, i enjoyed the eye candy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that, and my favorite part was seeing *makeup provided by MAC!!!*


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 23, 2006)

Went to watch it for the second time today and noticed a couple of things.
1. When Jack and the crew enter Tia Dalma's hut they give her payment (the monkey) she opens the cage and it jumps on the bed and Barbosa's boots are on the bed.

2. Tia Dalma tell Jack and the crew the story about Davy Jones and she talks about the woman he loved the camera then focuses on her pendant and later on in the film when Will retrieves the key from Davy Jones an identical pendant is laying on the organ playing a meledy because of this I think Tia Dalma was Davy Jones lover.

Also in the credits it says "All makeup provided by MAC" when I get the DVD I'll watch it and go Johnny Depp's wearing carbon e/s and Smolder liner


----------

